# Albums you're looking forward to in 2009



## Fireworks (Dec 29, 2008)

Title says it all.

I'm mainly looking forward to new Pain Of Salvation, Rammstein, Muse, Wintersun (hopefully the latter one won't get delayed again until 2010 or even further), and "During the Somewhere Back In Time tour, Bruce Dickinson has said that there are plans for Iron Maiden to write and record a new album, most likely to come out in 2009"!


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 29, 2008)

new anathema


----------



## Retsu (Dec 29, 2008)

Lunatica's _New Shores_, Stolen Babies' second album, and whatever's next for Tristania. That's about all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 30, 2008)

New shit by Cannibal Corpse, Suffocation and Morbid Angel due out in 2009. Gonna be an awesome year.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 30, 2008)

tbh new lamb of god


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 31, 2008)

the new of montreal album might be cool. daft punk is preparing new material also, and after alive 2007 i'm really excited to hear it.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 31, 2008)

foreign contaminant said:


> the new of montreal album might be cool.


Didn't they just come out with a new one, Skeletal Lamping? *is planning on getting it*

anyway tbh the only albums I know of that I'm looking forward to are U2 (although it will most likely suck) and Muse I guess


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 31, 2008)

The Sad Thing Is, We Like It Here by Shaimus oh man I've preordered it and everything and aaa  :3!!!!


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 5, 2009)

I have one!

The Hazards of Love, by the Decemberists. Even the tracklisting is fairly epic: 

01: Prelude
02: The Hazards of Love 1 (The Prettiest Whistles Won't Wrestle the Thistles Undone)
03: A Bower Scene
04: Won't Want for Love (Margaret in the Taiga)
05: The Hazards of Love 2 (Wager All)
06: The Queen's Approach
07: Isn't It a Lovely Night?
08: The Wanting Comes in Waves / Repaid
09: An Interlude
10: The Rake's Song
11: The Abduction of Margaret
12: The Queen's Rebuke / The Crossing
13: Annan Water
14: Margaret in Captivity
15: The Hazards of Love 3 (Revenge!)
16: The Wanting Comes in Waves (Reprise)
17: The Hazards of Love 4 (The Drowned)

Coming March 24th!


----------



## Zuu (Jan 5, 2009)

hopefully Amon Amarth, Ensiferum, Vital Remains, and 3 Inches of Blood all come out with new shit

that would be great


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 5, 2009)

Amon amarth put a record out like last autumn, not gonna happen :(


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 5, 2009)

Probably the next Dethklok series album. Oh, and Maiden's new album.


----------



## Aenrhien (Jan 5, 2009)

New Bobaflex music. :3 They're recording now, so if it's not out this year I'll cry.


----------

